# Piko Turnouts - Digital?



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey guys

Does anyone use Piko Track?? I have a question about their switches, and I can't seem to get an answer from Piko. Grr.. German to English translations get lost in wording. lol 

I have several switches on my small double oval layout, they are all manual, and I want to make at least 2 Electric and Digital... I know to make them electric you have to buy their Electric Switch Machine... The thing is.. I want it Digital, anyone know what item I would need, they appear to have two and I'm confused to what the difference is.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You can install the Piko or LGB electric switch machine. Then you need to add a decoder to make it digital. Train-Li has a complete digital slow motion machine.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

The Piko switch machines are sometimes bundled with the decoders. I can't recall where (possibly eBay) I've seen the bundles, but I know they're out there.

From looking at the manuals, the PIKO 35016 decoder plugs directly into the 35271 Piko switch machine. There are two "prongs" on the decoder that plug into holes in the switch machine. This means you don't need wires between the decoder and switch machine. I don't believe that the LGB switch machines are a direct fit to the Piko track because of tie spacing. You can make them work, but the mounting has to be adjusted.

I did a fair amount of research on different switch options, and eventually went with pneumatics because I'm lazy (less maintenance) and running outdoors.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ditto that on pneumatics.

Greg


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Treeman said:


> You can install the Piko or LGB electric switch machine. Then you need to add a decoder to make it digital. Train-Li has a complete digital slow motion machine.


I'm seeing one on your site for $49.99? Works with Piko R1 Switches? And you're out of stock.. My luck lol Must be me to order all the stuff that's out of stock.

Want to talk Live Steam? Looking at the 4-4-0 and the 2-6-0 by Accucraft..

Steve


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

riderdan said:


> The Piko switch machines are sometimes bundled with the decoders. I can't recall where (possibly eBay) I've seen the bundles, but I know they're out there.
> 
> From looking at the manuals, the PIKO 35016 decoder plugs directly into the 35271 Piko switch machine. There are two "prongs" on the decoder that plug into holes in the switch machine. This means you don't need wires between the decoder and switch machine. I don't believe that the LGB switch machines are a direct fit to the Piko track because of tie spacing. You can make them work, but the mounting has to be adjusted.
> 
> I did a fair amount of research on different switch options, and eventually went with pneumatics because I'm lazy (less maintenance) and running outdoors.


Care to explain your type of switches?? pneumatics... Geez, I've been away too long..

Steve

Also, it looks like they have one that does 1 switch and then one that does up to 4??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?...r-operated-switches&catid=20:track&Itemid=116


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Steve, what part # are we showing out of stock. Any thing Piko has is at the most 4 days out.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

2poor4Gscale said:


> Care to explain your type of switches?? pneumatics... Geez, I've been away too long..
> 
> Steve
> 
> Also, it looks like they have one that does 1 switch and then one that does up to 4??


Greg's link is a good pointer to info on pneumatics (air-powered switches). I tried a number of different things (electronics, servos, etc) and decided that because I'm not very good about regular maintenance, pneumatics were the way to go. They're pretty reliable and not affected by water. But lots of folks here have had success with electric switch motors.

The one-switch decoder plugs directly into the switch motor. It gets both power and signal from the tracks, so there's no wiring needed. The four-switch decoder needs wiring to get power/signal from the tracks, and additional wires from the decoder to the four switches. I think that the one-switch/one-decoder units are a pretty slick solution.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

riderdan said:


> Greg's link is a good pointer to info on pneumatics (air-powered switches). I tried a number of different things (electronics, servos, etc) and decided that because I'm not very good about regular maintenance, pneumatics were the way to go. They're pretty reliable and not affected by water. But lots of folks here have had success with electric switch motors.
> 
> The one-switch decoder plugs directly into the switch motor. It gets both power and signal from the tracks, so there's no wiring needed. The four-switch decoder needs wiring to get power/signal from the tracks, and additional wires from the decoder to the four switches. I think that the one-switch/one-decoder units are a pretty slick solution.


I think I"m going to stick with electric first.. Air, seems like a lot to do.... and I'm lazy LOL

Thanks for the info!!

Steve


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Treeman said:


> Steve, what part # are we showing out of stock. Any thing Piko has is at the most 4 days out.


Mike,

Was this the Train LI you were talking about?

Price: $49.95
Out of stock
Part Number: TL-20004
Manufacturer: Train LI
Manufacturer Part No: TL-20004

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The TL-20004 is a all in one switch motor drive with DCC capability. It ships as for DC operation but can be programmed for DCC operation. It also has an internal connection for a status light (DCC) plus you can add a SPDT microswitch for remote status lights (DC and DCC).


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Dan Pierce said:


> The TL-20004 is a all in one switch motor drive with DCC capability. It ships as for DC operation but can be programmed for DCC operation. It also has an internal connection for a status light (DCC) plus you can add a SPDT microswitch for remote status lights (DC and DCC).



Got ya.. Thanks!

Steve


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

2poor4Gscale said:


> Mike,
> 
> Was this the Train LI you were talking about?
> 
> ...


Yes, it is the one Dan explained.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, I am not trying to change your mind, pneumatic is more costly if remotely controlled electrically and would require more research on your part.

But you said a reason you did not consider it is that you are lazy.

So am I, I want a ZERO maintenance layout, and often saving money up front means shorter lifespan or more maintenance later.

So, you will indeed expend more time and energy maintaining electric switch machines outdoors.

Just putting things into a long term, big picture view.

Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Greg's not alone in his thinking regarding pneumatics. I invested in 21 sets of toggles and motors plus a reel of hose (all from Sunset Valley) plus a pancake compressor from Harbor Freight located in the basement. My calculations indicated it would cost me maybe a few bucks more than a DCC controller system of NCE equipment. 

Maintenance? What maintenance?

That entire pneumatic system has been outdoors thru seven Western NY summers and seven Lake Ontario winters and I have yet to do any maintenance. So far this MONTH, the entire layout (500 ft.) has been under 40 inches of snow. When March, 2017 gets here, I will flick the switch on the compressor and the track will come to life. No maintenance.

JackM

Just to protect myself: "Your mileage may vary. "


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

That all sounds tempting, I may have to do some research/reading up on all this....

In PA we get our share of winters as well, although it's been mostly ICE this year. lol

Steve


----------

